# No idea about graphics cards



## technova (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear All,

I have Intel 945GC mobo and Pentium-D processor and wants to upgrade the configuration for good gaming experience.

My planning is to purchase a graphics card which is supported on my current configuration. The budget is 2.5 to 3K.

Please suggest a graphics card and also let me know if I need to purchase any extra HW.

OR

If no graphics card is supported on current config, will extend the budget to 10K, in 10K, which Processor is good, is Intel i3 3220 is good enough than 2nd gen processors of the same range?  Intel HD Graphics 2500  or Intel HD Graphics 2000?

Please suggest ideas.

Regards,

SN.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2012)

For better gaming you need new mobo+cpu.  Get intel dual core g645+ gigabyte h61 d2h +corsair 4gb ddr3 ram =rs 7500.           hd 2500  is not so good for gaming.you need to get graphic card.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, go with Ashish's suggestion and save up some more and get a low budget card like HD 6570 for 3.8k later.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 30, 2012)

are you open to AMD products?

why not try their APU's?
cpu+gpu in one single package.

it was developed specifically for people like you who have limited budgets and want to upgrade.
it will give you the best performance at your current budget.

also, it'd be better if you filled out the form


----------



## Naxal (Dec 31, 2012)

AMD APU would be the best possible solution for budget upgrade


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

@OP - What kind of games you want to play ? And which monitor have you got ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 2, 2013)

Amd apu will be the best. U can buy amd a8-3850 at 7000 inr.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

AMD A6 3650 @ 6k and Asus F1A55-M LX Plus @ 3.5k - spend 1k more to get 4GB DDr3 mem.


----------



## technova (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Guys....

Wish you all a very happy new year. 

I have LG2041T monitor with DVI port and I have installed some games but when tries to play, I am getting errors like shared model 3/4/ not available due to which I am unable to play the games. What if I want to go with AMD, do I need to get the other components as well? I have checked provided boards, but unable to find any DVI port details there.

Regards,

SN.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

Gallery

nope, it does not have a DVI port.

you are getting the errors coz your CPU/GPU is very old, and does not Support the newer standards.
an upgrade is highly recommended.

also, is your motherboard working perfectly?
if it is, im interested in that (after you upgrade, OFC)


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2013)

technova said:


> Thanks Guys....
> 
> Wish you all a very happy new year.
> 
> ...



your monitor has  any VGA port ?? you can use that and if you go for a an AMD APU based config you will not need any additional componenets other than what I've mentioned on post no 8.


----------



## technova (Jan 3, 2013)

@doomgiver

Sorry Yaar, want to keep the old MOBO.

After checking a lot of MOBOs and Processors, I found the following.

Intel i3 3225  with Intel HD Graphics 4000   (not sure about the price as its out of stock at FK).
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard    at INR 4400

Please comment on these 2 and also let me know if  a PSU is required or not. It will be good if you provide the price for Intel i3 3225.

Regards,


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

That cpu is priced between 8-9k but if you are spending that much for a cpu+mobo combo why not get the AMD A10 5800K @ 8.4k and Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS @ 4.6k - this will give you great out of box performance in gaming.

BTW, what PSu do you have ? you most probabaly don't have to change the PSU now IMO.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2013)

yup, as topgear said, APU's are best for budget gaming.
intel cant even come close.

just for comparision :
the best on-board GPU that intel has is HD4000
AMD gives you HD6000 series gpu on their APU's.

look at the performance on that.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2013)

And if you go by performance, the IGP of A10-5800K offers HD 7660D which is more than 3 times faster than HD 4000.


----------



## technova (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys...

But this is confusing me...AnandTech - Bench - CPU

cheaper is good?


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

comparison between FX-6300 and A10-5800K ?? you won't find FX-6300 in here for sure so ATM FX-6300 is out of question and that benchmark must have used some discrete gpu and fx-6300 has 2 extra cores, 2MB extra L2 cache and 8MB L3 compared to A8-5800k - if you won't get a high performance GPU say something like 650ti/7850 later than 5800k is the best APU you can get and offers the most VFM deal.


----------



## technova (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply.

Please correct me if I am wrong....

Future upgrade is not possible with A10-5800K  and Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS shows coming soon on FK, are you confirm that its near-about 4.6k.

With your suggested configuration

A10-5800K   8400
Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS   4.6 (?)
RAM 4GB    1500/1600

Its goes to 15K...  +5K from my budget.....

so can you please provide some good config for mid range gaming....after 6 months I can get a graphics card of 3 to 4K..... (budget is too tight as I have 10.5K homeloan EMI as well).

also what is meant by the black edition for the processors.

Regards.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Buy from smcinternational.in where all the FM2 socket Motherboards are available. Also future upgrade is possible if you go for FM2 socket. AMD has aready confirmed that their next generation APU, code named Kaveri will also support FM2 socket.

Regarding 3/4K Graphics card, the IGP of A10-5800K performs better than them. It performs similar to a HD 6570. So unless you're spending more than 6K for your Graphics card, A10-5800K is still recommended.


----------



## technova (Jan 6, 2013)

Does Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS has a DVI-D port, on product specification, it shows DVI only.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

yes, DVI-D Dual Link.


----------

